# BMOQ November 8 2010



## WillTO (19 Aug 2010)

Hello army.ca,

Is anyone else here going to be starting their BMOQ on Monday November 8?


----------



## northernboy_24 (19 Aug 2010)

There are several people that are going to go from the navy.  The last Naval Officer Assessment Board is sending the majority of people in the November 8th BMOQ.

I am going for MARS and know several MSE and CSE officers that will be in the course.

What trade are you heading for??


----------



## WillTO (19 Aug 2010)

Im going for ACSO.  I started this thread because I thought it would be cool to get to know people who will be doing BMOQ with me.  Im thinking of making a FB group, and (if there are enough people nearby) would love to organize a greater-toronto-area meet-up.


----------



## J_Delorme (19 Aug 2010)

Congratulations...

I'll be there, as well. Going for Construction Engineering Officer.

J


----------



## northernboy_24 (19 Aug 2010)

you are looking at the majority of the platoon (?) being navy unless they have two platoons of BMOQ starting on the same day.  I know of about 35 or so people that will be likely navy at least.

It should be a great time and a horrible time, I am apprehensive and excited to be there.  I just have a couple weeks left in school and then a couple weeks at home before basic.

I am just glad it is a fall/winter basic.  I couldn't imagine a 13km ruck march in the summer in St. Jean.  Winter I can deal with since I am from Northern Ontario and am used to COLD winters.  Wear another layer and we will be fine, where during the summer it is hard to start stripping partway through a march.

cheers


----------



## sneaker98 (20 Aug 2010)

I'll be there - I'm one of the CSE's from the July NOAB.

If you create a facebook group or something, send me a link - I'll gladly join! While I already know most of the navy folks from the NOAB, I'd love to meet folks from the other branches.


----------



## megany (21 Aug 2010)

I'll be there as well - going for MARS Officer!


----------



## PegcityNavy (22 Aug 2010)

You got your BMOQ date megsy, good work.


----------



## WillTO (24 Aug 2010)

Thanks for replying everyone!

So, if anyone is in the Greater-Toronto-Area and wants to have a pre-BMOQ meet-up that would be fun .

I also have a question for all of you: Are any of you rock-climbers?  Climbing is pretty much my favourite thing to do, and I have heard that (with good performance and lack of other duties) we may possibly be permitted to use the climbing wall in the Mega on weekends.  It would be awesome to have a buddy to go climbing with.  If they don't let us use the base wall, we can check out gyms in Montreal if we can find a spare afternoon one weekend.  MSG me if you're also into climbing!


----------



## northernboy_24 (3 Sep 2010)

Holy crap 8 more weeks as of this saturday.


----------



## BennettR (9 Sep 2010)

Has anyone been sworn in yet? or have a swear in date?


----------



## northernboy_24 (9 Sep 2010)

My swear in date is October 13th.  Apparently that is in the early end of things.  They like a couple weeks before to a couple days before you leave as the ceremony and administration stuff.

I know of one other that is swearing in on October 19th but she just got her date today (eh Megsy)

good luck and see in you less than 2 months.


----------



## BennettR (9 Sep 2010)

awesome thanks, i can stop stress then.
see ya Nov 8th!


----------



## Sharpie821 (9 Sep 2010)

I am being sworn in October 28th.  Pretty close to when we leave


----------



## J_Delorme (9 Sep 2010)

BennettR said:
			
		

> Has anyone been sworn in yet? or have a swear in date?



You should have gotten a swear in date at the same time as your offer. You should give your recruiter a call.

I was given a swear in date back in July for Oct 20th.


----------



## northernboy_24 (9 Sep 2010)

I just picked up my enrolment package and it is becoming all too real right now.  I don't know why but filling in the will just made me come to the realization that it is actually happening.  I am happy, nervous, anxious and apprehensive.  BUT I feel prepared physically and mentally for this journey.

Here is to November 6th and 8th. The start of the CF experience and the start of training (I wonder if I should get someone to yell at me now to prepare for that experience).

Look forward to meeting you all.

cheers


----------



## megany (9 Sep 2010)

Quo vadis said:
			
		

> You should have gotten a swear in date at the same time as your offer. You should give your recruiter a call.
> 
> I was given a swear in date back in July for Oct 20th.



I do believe that this is CFRC dependant - my file manager told me that they didn't set the enrollment dates until a month or two before the departure for Basic.  I was given my verbal offer in August and promised a phone call in mid September (which I received this morning).  I am dealing with CFRC Ottawa.


----------



## northernboy_24 (10 Sep 2010)

By the By only 59 days before basic starts.


----------



## CJP (15 Sep 2010)

My swearing in isn't until November 5th and I fly out the next morning, seems to be significantly later than the dates everyone else has posted. Either way, should make for an interesting and challenging few months, see you all soon.


----------



## islandguy (15 Sep 2010)

I am also lined up to go for BMQ November 8th. My swearing in is October 25th.  Can not wait!


----------



## BennettR (16 Sep 2010)

just called them today, swearing in Oct 8th! booooya


----------



## J_Delorme (25 Sep 2010)

Rememberance Day will be during our first week. I hope it will be inspiring to drive us to be the best we can be.

_
"Look at a day when you are supremely satisfied at the end. It's not a day when you lounge around doing nothing; it's when you've had everything to do, and you've done it."

-Margaret Thatcher_


JD


----------



## northernboy_24 (27 Sep 2010)

The question is, what is going to happen at CFLRS during remembrance day.  I can't think we will be in uniform (our third day) but I sure hope that we get to observe that parade or event.  it will for sure be a humbling event.

Looking forward to basic, but I am nervous about the fact that it is going to be happening so soon.


----------



## tristismilitis (5 Oct 2010)

Arrival procedures & getting kit takes most of the first week so you will still be in civvies for the 11th, but everyone should be in appropriate civilian attire complete with a poppy when they first arrive at the green desk (I hope! My advice would be to put a few extra bucks in the Legion tray before you leave home and grab a couple extra poppies for if you lose yours or someone on your course needs one in a hurry).
I think it's probably better to look sharp in decent civvies to observe Remembrance Day vs. trying to get brand new uniforms/berets ready in that short amount of time and risk looking like a giant mess, although there may be some people that already have uniforms issued/ready from last year. 
The staff may just have new platoons as guests at the base parade, similar to when the platoon goes on a grad parade as observers sometime in the first 7 weeks of the course. 
I have never seen a time when courses/missions etc do not take time for Remembrance Day... but they may not let everyone stand-down to socialize at the mess after the parade! 
Good luck on your course, it'll be over before you know it, you'll have made friends that you will have for life and be on to the next phase of training or employment!


----------



## northernboy_24 (14 Oct 2010)

Well myself and 2 others were sworn in yesterday.  Looking forward to the training, not looking forward to 5am.  Hope everyone has an amazing last few weeks and arrive healthy and ready for training.  It was weird being called to arrange my move and they addressed me first by rank.  I had to think for a minute that O.Cdt. X is actually me and not someone else.  The start of hopefully a long career has begun.


----------

